# Those new Iron Labels though



## illimmigrant (Oct 11, 2013)

So a couple of years back I decided I didn't like anything Ibanez had been putting out so I sold my Ibbys and got my 7-string Carvin, which I love.
But these new Iron Labels are looking great with the ebony boards and non floating trems.

Has anyone tried these? Are they any good/worth it?

Electric Guitars RG - RGIX27FEQM Iron Label | Ibanez guitars

Electric Guitars RG - RGIX20FEQM Iron Label | Ibanez guitars

Electric Guitars S - SIX70FDBG Iron Label | Ibanez guitars

Electric Guitars S - SIX27FDBG Iron Label | Ibanez guitars


----------



## Emil357 (Oct 11, 2013)

those "renewed" iron labels look cool. Havent seen them irl though! The original black iron labels look silly. I mean the whithe binding is aside and the finish is no better than a Rg8, although it costs almost 100% as much...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 11, 2013)

Emil357 said:


> tthe whithe binding is aside



And the EMGs.
And being made in a different factory.
And different neck profile.


----------



## edonmelon (Oct 11, 2013)

illimmigrant said:


> ...and non floating trems.



My heart catapulted out of my mouth for a second there...
That was so misleading. 
They look amazing though, those Sabers aren't really helping my GAS at all!


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Oct 11, 2013)

Dat abalone . My favorites are the trans black RG, and the H/S/H natural S.


----------



## Floppystrings (Oct 11, 2013)

Likes:

- Direct mount pickups, nice
- Battery box, nice
- Transparent Gray finish, even on the back, cool
- No inlays, like a boss
- Ebony fretboard? No way Ibanez you drunk
- Fixed bridge, Ibanez yup drunk
- Matching headstock, go home Ibanez

Dislikes:

- That bridge is ugly
- Toggle switch > slider switch
- That kill switch should be a mini arcade button
- Thick ass abalone binding? So old even Schecter is dropping it
- Still bolt on? No neck through?
- Still basswood? No swamp ash or Mahogany?
- Black hardware would have looked better, gold hardware wears off 100% of the time, every time

New neck profile, and its already legendary? it looks like the same as what JEMs had in 1996-2009, and the Wizard II from 2004.


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 11, 2013)

that binding 

otherwise I dig the S27


----------



## yingmin (Oct 11, 2013)

Ibanez: Now we make Schecters, too!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 11, 2013)

I recently got me an iron label S Series seven string. the neck binding is painted on, but I can get some great funky Stratocaster tones. this guitar definitely feels better than any Schecter I've played


----------



## illimmigrant (Oct 11, 2013)

edonmelon said:


> My heart catapulted out of my mouth for a second there...
> That was so misleading.
> They look amazing though, those Sabers aren't really helping my GAS at all!



Man, I just realized that was NOT the right way to put it hahah. Sorry about that.


----------



## DaPsyCho (Oct 11, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Ibanez: Now we make Schecters, too!



Well, to be fair, they still haven't figured out Set Necks.

Also, in less than 24 hours of this thread, another thread popped up, showcasing Shecters, with less bling.
Proof: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...e-2014-models-less-abalone-more-hipshots.html

Anyway, If Ibanez keeps this up (the whole METAL theme) they might just grow on me, and If someday, they make a NeckThru S series, I might actually buy one. Love the necks, hate the neck joint.... Just an opinion, in case anyone from Ibanez is reading.

Edit: Fixed Link. Not sure why that happened.


----------



## Floppystrings (Oct 11, 2013)

DaPsyCho said:


> Well, to be fair, they still haven't figured out Set Necks.
> 
> Also, in less than 24 hours of this thread, another thread popped up, showcasing Shecters, with less bling.
> Proof: http://http://www.sevenstring.org/f...e-2014-models-less-abalone-more-hipshots.html
> ...



Link is not working, I wanna see!


----------



## JaeSwift (Oct 11, 2013)

Floppystrings said:


> Likes:
> 
> - Direct mount pickups, nice
> - Battery box, nice
> ...



Just to counter, though in no way meaning to be a fanboy:

-Ugly but very functional
-Personal preference
-Talking about things that are almost never present on mass-produced guitars (exception for the current Jackson's and incredibly expensive Gibsons)
-Agreed on the abalone, ew.
-Ibanez lives and breathes by bolt-on and it works fine for them, no need to change it now especially if they want to remain affordable
-Basswood is a f'n awesome tonewood, Swamp Ash is way to expensive to mass produce. I'll take decent quality basswood over crappy Mahogany any day of the week.
-Matter of preference, I like the gold hardware. Makes a ''br00talz'' guitar look a bit more classy.


----------



## Universe74 (Oct 11, 2013)

The SIX27FD is mahogany with bubinga top.



Floppystrings said:


> Likes:
> 
> - Direct mount pickups, nice
> - Battery box, nice
> ...


----------



## DaPsyCho (Oct 11, 2013)

JaeSwift said:


> Just to counter, though in no way meaning to be a fanboy:
> 
> -Ugly but very functional
> -Personal preference
> ...



Hmm, well I'm an all out shred (mostly MeloDeath) player, so my perspective is a little different. And I think what *FloppyStrings* was trying to point out is that while Ibanez is trying to win the Shred/Metal/bR00T4Lz player by this whole "Iron Label" campaign, it's not what death metal player would normally use. Death Metal is all NeckThrus and non-basswood bodies. Also pointy shapes and maple tops (or something highly graphic).

Ibanez is heading in the right direction, but you would expect a lot more given how long Ibanez has been in business. Also, imo, the only reason Ibanez started using Basswood is because it was cheap, and when it was first out (i.e before all this Periphery and Djent shit), nobody really liked it. People said it was "sterile" and "dead" sounding. Obviously wasn't as resonant as Mahogany. Also, Ibanez reserved Basswood for their then budget guitars. Back when everything other than a GIO was made in Japan, expensive guitars were marked by the use of Mahogany, Swamp Ash etc as body woods, and the less expensive ones used basswood, because it was cheap and easy to CNC. But given that now they're all made in Indonesia, I suppose they could afford more expensive woods as labour costs are cheaper, but they didn't and these Indo guitars cost just as much as their Jap counterparts new. Also, their electronics and tech are manufactured in their own plant. Basically the "cost" price to build an Ibanez is wayy cheaper most others. But they sell for just as much.

Right now, the best "value" superstrat imo is a Jackson SLATX (unless if you think Korean craftsmanship is worth 50 bucks more, The Dean Custom 550). Jackson despite being in the gutter tried to make instruments with value, and they go for less than the equivalent Ibby.

So really all of us who want a NeckThru Shred RG/S with an Ibby Bridge and EMGs, are just gonna have to wait until Ibanez realises that shredders want a smooth curve on their neck joints.

TL;DR : Imo, Ibbys aren't good value...


----------



## dedsouth333 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yea I saw a pretty cheap one on ebay. Thought about jumping on it til I saw it had EMG's in basswood. I think I'd just get an EC-401 or something.

Edit: That's just me though


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2013)

Eh, no thanks.


----------



## will_shred (Oct 11, 2013)

I remember someone on this forum said "Ibanez is making schecter's and Schecter is making Ibanez's"

what has the world come to?


----------



## enghell (Oct 11, 2013)

DaPsyCho said:


> Death Metal is all NeckThrus and non-basswood bodies. Also pointy shapes and maple tops (or something highly graphic).



Not really...


----------



## rockstarazuri (Oct 12, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And the EMGs.
> And being made in a different factory.
> And different neck profile.



New factory as in not Indonesia? Where are these being made?

Btw, if anyone noticed, the bridge is an updated version of the Gilbraltar, which is lower profile. Also the fingerboard is ebony with binding.

They actually looks good on paper  I'm looking forward to try one out once it comes out


----------



## Floppystrings (Oct 12, 2013)

enghell said:


> Not really...



Technically...


----------



## enghell (Oct 12, 2013)

Floppystrings said:


> Technically...



You convinced me mate, since that's totally the only death metal guitarists in the world... 

But since at least one of those two are dead, what does that leave us? Only one death metal guitarist to make a point? 

Seriously, of course some uses Explorers, V's and other more radical shapes of guitars and/or hideous graphics and/orwith neck thru non-basswood guitars, but claiming that death metal is all about that is the same as saying that black metal is all about BC Rich Warlocks which in both cases might fit the stereotype but still not true...


----------



## Floppystrings (Oct 12, 2013)

enghell said:


> You convinced me mate, since that's totally the only death metal guitarists in the world...
> 
> But since at least one of those two are dead, what does that leave us? Only one death metal guitarist to make a point?
> 
> Seriously, of course some uses Explorers, V's and other more radical shapes of guitars and/or hideous graphics and/orwith neck thru non-basswood guitars, but claiming that death metal is all about that is the same as saying that black metal is all about BC Rich Warlocks which in both cases might fit the stereotype but still not true...



My point is the band that started death metal used pointy neck-thru guitars that weren't made of basswood. 

It is the only genre where playing this is acceptable:


----------



## FRETPICK (Oct 12, 2013)

EMG's


----------



## Chuck (Oct 12, 2013)

Ehh I've played one Iron Label thus far and it felt like any other non-premium Indo Ibby. No IR would begin to touch that old RGA, Carlos.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2013)

Are we actually arguing about which neck joint is best for a certain genre?

Are you ....ing kidding me?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 12, 2013)

Welcome to the internet. You might not like it very much.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Welcome to the internet. You might not like it very much.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 12, 2013)

FRETPICK said:


> Soapbar sized EMG's



corrected

as far as everything else being said here, it's personal preference, and the other shit being talked about, get over it, been discussed on this forum a million times before

i like basswood, i like bolt ons, you don't, go to another guitar brand

on another note, i would like to see guitar brands slowly but hopefully soon, phase out the soapbars and go the way of the new metalworks passive sized routes for their EMG equipped axes


----------



## SkullCrusher (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks awesome.

Though I played the 8 string iron label and it's wasn't that good. The fit and finish was poor imo


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 12, 2013)

Won't someone PLEEEEEEASE think of the shellfish?!?!?!?!


----------



## ChrisLangstrom (Oct 12, 2013)

I got a 7-string Iron Label and it kicks all kinds of ass. Great for the price!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 12, 2013)

Floppystrings said:


> My point is the band that started death metal used pointy neck-thru guitars that weren't made of basswood.
> 
> It is the only genre where playing this is acceptable:



I think you're forgetting that Death had a revolving lineup and it's pretty much a 50/50 blend of guitarists who used neck-thru or bolt-on instruments, not to mention Chuck didn't start out using CS BCR stuff.


----------



## Itchyman (Oct 12, 2013)

Basswood ie:flubwood


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 12, 2013)

Itchyman said:


> Basswood ie:flubwood


 
If a wood known for being very mid-centric with reduced bass is "flubby" to you, you're doing something waaaay wrong.


----------



## Chasethebreather (Oct 12, 2013)

Really not digging these. Look like something weird that they made in japan like 10 years ago. Bleh.


----------



## DoomJazz (Oct 12, 2013)

Totally interested in trying one of these out at some point, especially the Sabers. The looks are pretty loud, but I don't mind. I'm more concerned about the quality, as is everyone else. Basswood + Bolt on = okay in my book, if not a win. Something about bolt on necks makes me happy, I do not know why.


----------



## Universe74 (Oct 12, 2013)

You are all wrong and I'm right.


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 12, 2013)

That blue RG looks cool, I was considering the Iron Label 7-string S as my first 7-string but I went with the VGS Soulmaster 7 instead which might've been a mistake. Dunno about EMG's though.


----------



## Just A Box (Oct 12, 2013)

For me, the gold hardware kills an otherwise great looking quartet of guitars. Gold is one of those things that when it works, it works...

Except when it doesn't. Which is almost all the time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2013)

Gold on solid black or any kind of purple looks classy as ...., at least IMO.


----------



## Negav (Oct 12, 2013)

Interesting to see that Ibanez comes up with new abaloned models while Abalone-lord Schecter comes up with new abaloneless models.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 12, 2013)

Floppystrings said:


> My point is the band that started death metal used pointy neck-thru guitars that weren't made of basswood.
> 
> It is the only genre where playing this is acceptable:



Karl Sanders is an interesting choice to use as an example, considering that in Nile's earlier (and musically better, IMO) days, he used an alder, bolt-on, non-pointy guitar:






He was rocking that when I saw them on the Black Seeds tour, and they fvcking CRUSHED.


----------



## Floppystrings (Oct 12, 2013)

I would play brutalness on a Fender Jaguar.

the guitar doesn't matter at all.

I just prefer neck though, and swamp ash or mahogany. I am currently considering a metal style tele, so I have love for the vintage. I just wish Ibanez was more open to different woods, and construction types. I have two basswood RG's sitting next to me, so don't think I am hating on Ibanez.

I just want variety you know? The RG shape is one of one of my favorites, so I am bit a 
frustrated and feel some disappointment towards new guitars that aren't to my liking. They need a bit of variety, I don't hate basswood, but I want something different and refreshing.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 12, 2013)

I kinda like that S7 and trans black RG7. The latter even works with the Abalone and gold hardware. Two things, I'm not crazy about in general. Good move from Ibanez to use the low profile Gibraltars exclusively, it seems like they're listening to us sometimes. I'd definitely like to try them. I might just be most intrigued by the 8-string S version, though. We shall see.


----------



## enghell (Oct 13, 2013)

Floppystrings said:


> My point is the band that started death metal used pointy neck-thru guitars that weren't made of basswood.
> 
> It is the only genre where playing this is acceptable:



I understand what you mean and yeah, I guess Karl Sanders is among the very few that could get away with playing something as ugly as that thing. 


Oh, and I actually tried one ot these Iron Label RG's yesterday (the 7 with fixed bridge) and it wasn't feeling that awesome to me, but I'm comparing to my RGD2127FX which is twice the price, so there's a difference right there I guess. It wasn't really bad, but definitely no GAS for me.


----------



## Itchyman (Oct 13, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If a wood known for being very mid-centric with reduced bass is "flubby" to you, you're doing something waaaay wrong.


Every guitar with basswood that I've tried has always ALWAYS felt spongy & loose, compared to Mahogany. I own a RG1527 with BKP's. I've tried a number of other pickups in it as well.


----------



## Forkface (Oct 13, 2013)

DaPsyCho said:


> Death Metal is all NeckThrus and non-basswood bodies. Also pointy shapes and maple tops (or something highly graphic).
> 
> the only reason Ibanez started using Basswood is because it was cheap, and when it was first out (i.e before all this Periphery and Djent shit), nobody really liked it. People said it was "sterile" and "dead" sounding. Obviously wasn't as resonant as Mahogany. Also, Ibanez reserved Basswood for their then budget guitars. Back when everything other than a GIO was made in Japan, expensive guitars were marked by the use of Mahogany, Swamp Ash etc as body woods, and the less expensive ones used basswood, because it was cheap and easy to CNC. But given that now they're all made in Indonesia, I suppose they could afford more expensive woods as labour costs are cheaper, but they didn't and these Indo guitars cost just as much as their Jap counterparts new. Also, their electronics and tech are manufactured in their own plant. Basically the "cost" price to build an Ibanez is wayy cheaper most others. But they sell for just as much.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spamspam (Oct 13, 2013)

I haven't been interested in Ibby's in a very long time... That being said, the 



*SIX27FDBG 
*

is really interesting... I'm going to have to check one out. Not a huge abalone fan, and would most likely replace the pups, but the rest of the guitar looks pretty cool...


----------



## bazguitarman (Oct 13, 2013)

IMO, those new models represent nearly 100% fail on the part of Ibanez. Especially considering the Iron Label models are supposed to be stripped down machines aimed at the metal/hard rock crowds.

I could care less about the body wood as long as it's of sufficiently decent quality. And the ebony fretboards are a huge plus in any Ibanez model. I also like the veneer tops to add a little class.

But,

The abalone binding and gold hardware are total deal breakers. That type of thick abalone binding has been done to death. Shoved down our collective throats by Schecter and ESP/LTD for 10 years and is pretty much "over". And who wants gold hardware on a "metal" guitar? Not me for sure.

I think they would have been perfect without the abalone binding and with black or cosmo black hardware. I would have bought the trans black RG in a heartbeat just to get an Ibby with an ebony fret board.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 13, 2013)

Somewhat agree with the abalone, but disagree with the gold. Like I said above, on the right guitar, gold can look awesome.


----------



## enghell (Oct 13, 2013)

bazguitarman said:


> IMO, those new models represent nearly 100% fail on the part of Ibanez. Especially considering the Iron Label models are supposed to be stripped down machines aimed at the metal/hard rock crowds.
> 
> I could care less about the body wood as long as it's of sufficiently decent quality. And the ebony fretboards are a huge plus in any Ibanez model. I also like the veneer tops to add a little class.
> 
> ...



Huh? There's no abalone binding or gold hardware on the Iron Label RG's. They're stripped down black with a white simple binding and black-ish hardware. 
Looks pretty metal, but doesn't feel that awesome (at least not to me) to hold or to play.

Oh wait, now I see, you've got some really ugly ones to chose from in the U.S. too. Gold hardware is always a deal breaker and that abalone binding, well that too.


----------



## Fenceclimber (Oct 13, 2013)

I thought the Iron Label series was all about metal and no bullshit, just plain and black. These guitars look rather cheesy.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 13, 2013)

enghell said:


> Huh? There's no abalone binding or gold hardware on the Iron Label RG's. They're stripped down black with a white simple binding and black-ish hardware.
> Looks pretty metal, but doesn't feel that awesome (at least not to me) to hold or to play.
> 
> Oh wait, now I see, you've got some really ugly ones to chose from in the U.S. too. Gold hardware is always a deal breaker and that abalone binding, well that too.



hardware can at least be replaced, abalone def not, but gold hardware can be replaced with black hardware relatively easy


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 13, 2013)

Does Ibanez sell Gibralter bridges separately?


----------



## aneurysm (Oct 13, 2013)

sorry dudes, but i think there´s nothing wrong with the abalone binding and gold hardware !
i always liked ibanez guitars but i never cared for their black models ! I wonder what´s the build quality on them cause i never played one myself.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Oct 13, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Ibanez: Now we make Schecters, too!


 
Guess what, Schecter now makes Ibby's, just dropped the abalone for 2014 and the SLS is doing quite well with the slimmer neck profile 

PS: can someone tell me what's the correct plural for Ibanez?


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Oct 13, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Guess what, Schecter now makes Ibby's





UV7BK4LIFE said:


> PS: can someone tell me what's the correct plural for Ibanez?



Answered your own question


----------



## enghell (Oct 14, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> hardware can at least be replaced, abalone def not, but gold hardware can be replaced with black hardware relatively easy



Of course, but still I wouldn't buy one since gold hardware to me is just bad taste.


----------



## Toxin (Oct 14, 2013)

probably guys at Ibanez just watched some Chelsea Grin last videos and suddenly realized what metal is all about flashy guitars now


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 14, 2013)

enghell said:


> Huh? There's no abalone binding or gold hardware on the Iron Label RG's. They're stripped down black with a white simple binding and black-ish hardware.



Probably should've read the actual topic before posting this. 

Now, what you thought was the Iron Label line? That look rules. I feel betrayed that the new low-shouldered Gibraltars only seem to come in gold for a while. Here's to hoping they run out of the old stock soon and start making the new version in black and cosmo!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 14, 2013)

Itchyman said:


> Every guitar with basswood that I've tried has always ALWAYS felt spongy & loose, compared to Mahogany. I own a RG1527 with BKP's. I've tried a number of other pickups in it as well.



If there wasn't literally thousands of recorded examples showing basswood bodied guitars sounding anything but "flubby", "spongy", and/or "loose" this would just be one opinion versus another, but that's not the case.


----------



## illimmigrant (Oct 14, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Ehh I've played one Iron Label thus far and it felt like any other non-premium Indo Ibby. No IR would begin to touch that old RGA, Carlos.


 
Haha, glad to hear that.

I wouldn't mind trying a high end basswood bodied guitar with an ebony board. The few basswood guitars I've played have all been middle-of-the-scale, bang-for-buck guitars that sounded somewhat dead and dull compared the the RGA 121 that Chuck mentioned above. That was the guitar that got me into mahogany and made me start disliking basswood.
I was interested in hearing about the quality of these Iron Labels to see if they are worth comparing to my Carvin, which has a very different construction and timber, but sounds huge and lively.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 14, 2013)

DaPsyCho said:


> Hmm, well I'm an all out shred (mostly MeloDeath) player, so my perspective is a little different.



MeloDeath, you mean like Scar Symmetry and Soilwork? Both bands feature guitarists who use Ibanez, basswood models too at that. 



> Ibanez is trying to win the Shred/Metal/bR00T4Lz player



Trying? Ibanez, for decades, has been the go-to shred guitar brand, and they haven't been hurting on the metal front at all. 



> by this whole "Iron Label" campaign, it's not what death metal player would normally use.



Death metal players don't use black EMG loaded guitars? Since when? Also, having more gaudy models didn't seem to hurt Schecter or LTD in the metal world. 



> Death Metal is all NeckThrus and non-basswood bodies. Also pointy shapes and maple tops (or something highly graphic).



Obituary, Carcass, most of Death, Possessed, Morbid Angel, Immolation (earlier), Autopsy, and many more founding/legendary death metal acts would like to disagree with you there. 



> Ibanez is heading in the right direction, but you would expect a lot more given how long Ibanez has been in business.



What does that even mean? So being cheap and EMG equipped is "the right direction"? 



> Also, imo, the only reason Ibanez started using Basswood is because it was cheap,



False. When Ibanez first started using basswood, the American variety Tilia americana, it was actually more expensive than other options such as popular species of Mahogany and Alder, as it was only being harvested in select regions. 

They started using it because, until that point, it wasn't being used much and thought it's light weight and stability would be ideal for guitars. 

It didn't hurt that the sample guitars they send to artists that used basswood were getting stellar reviews. 



> and when it was first out (i.e before all this Periphery and Djent shit), nobody really liked it.



In 1982, maybe, but by the late 80's and early 90's, you weren't cool unless you had a stable full of basswood guitars, and poplar, and other woods that are regarded as more pedestrian these days. 

Were you playing in the early 90's? You couldn't fall on your ass without seeing Ibanez RGs everywhere.  



> People said it was "sterile" and "dead" sounding.



....when the Internet happened. Ask those guys to call Vai's or Satch's tone "sterile" or "dead". How about Petrucci? 



> Obviously wasn't as resonant as Mahogany.



If it's so obvious, how is there no data to support that? 



> Also, Ibanez reserved Basswood for their then budget guitars.



The EX series, which was Ibanez budget basswood line, used the cheaper Asian variety of basswood, not the North American or European (later on) that they used in the higher end instruments. The woods are in the same family, but have differences. 



> Back when everything other than a GIO was made in Japan, expensive guitars were marked by the use of Mahogany, Swamp Ash etc as body woods, and the less expensive ones used basswood,



Ibanez did have higher end, exotic wood instruments, but they had tons of high end basswood guitars. There were plenty of JEMs, RG7xx, RG Graphic, RG USAC, and other models that were actually priced higher and marketed as higher end than lower and standard line Sabers (mahogany body), and even some mahogany RG models in the RG5xx and RG6xx series were placed below the basswood RG7xx and USAC models. 



> because it was cheap and easy to CNC.



I've already touched on the basswood used not being a cheap[er] option, but you're right about the CNC part. Though, there are other "exotic" woods that mill just as easy. 



> But given that now they're all made in Indonesia, I suppose they could afford more expensive woods as labour costs are cheaper, but they didn't and these Indo guitars cost just as much as their Jap counterparts new.



Lets get one thing out of the way, wood isn't expensive because it sounds good, wood is expensive because it's getting harder and harder to source good, consistent cuts. 

Also, you'd be a fool if you thought the "mahogany" used in import guitars these days is anything near the quality of what once passed as mahogany. In fact most of the "mahogany" used in sub-$2k instruments these days isn't mahogany at all, it's Nato, which is a very similar wood but in no way related to the real thing. 



> Also, their electronics and tech are manufactured in their own plant.



That is also false. The only things built in-house are the Premium series bodies, necks, and fretboards. 

Artek and Cortek still make the pickups, pots, and switches in most cases. Gotoh makes the higher end bridges and tuners. 
CTS still makes the higher end pots and switches. 
The non-Gotoh hardware is sourced from a non-Ibanez facility in China, same one ESP/LTD, Schecter, and others use. 



> Basically the "cost" price to build an Ibanez is wayy cheaper most others.



Nope. Where do you get this stuff? 

Cortek and World do roughly 80% of the guitar manufacturing in the world, so unless some companies get a better deal through margins and further sourcing, everything is roughly the same. 



> But they sell for just as much.



Pricing is not solely up to the brand, retailers and distributors drive the lines. 



> Right now, the best "value" superstrat imo is a Jackson SLATX (unless if you think Korean craftsmanship is worth 50 bucks more, The Dean Custom 550). Jackson despite being in the gutter tried to make instruments with value, and they go for less than the equivalent Ibby.



Jackson has done great with their budget lines, too bad they use basswood though, right?  



> So really all of us who want a NeckThru Shred RG/S with an Ibby Bridge and EMGs, are just gonna have to wait until Ibanez realises that shredders want a smooth curve on their neck joints.



Look up the RGT series.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Oct 14, 2013)

That transparent gray is sexy


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't think this is a "fail" for Ibanez at all. They are just expanding their lines and designs. I agree that it seems to go against the marketing that Ibanez used for the Iron Label series in the first place and when I saw those new ones, I expected them to be labeled Premium. 

However, only because people on here generally don't like abalone and gold hardware doesn't make them a fail. This is literally the only Ibanez line that has those features. Plenty of other Ibbys to choose from...


----------



## aneurysm (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Folks,

how would you compare the Iron Label with the Schecter SLS Blackjack series?
At the moment my minds on the Ibanez RGIX27FEQM and the Schecter Balckjack SLS C-7 SB.
I know the Specs of each Guitar, but which one you would conider the better guitar ( regarding Woods, Craftmanship ) ?


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Oct 14, 2013)

Personally, I have no GAS for these. Not even due to the gold hardware/abalone. The neck on the Iron Label 7's just doesn't agree with me. I even like my RG7321's neck much better.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 14, 2013)

shitsøn;3765033 said:


> This is literally the only Ibanez line that has those features. Plenty of other Ibbys to choose from...



Going to bring this up again...

Schecter and ESP/LTD have one line of guitars that overuse abalone. 

"GOOD GOD THEY NEED TO STOP ....ING USING ABLONE WTF!"

Ibanez has one line of guitars of guitars that overuse abalone.

"PEOPLE PEOPLE CALM DOWN THERES OTHER IBBYS WITHOUT ABALONE!"

Now the Ibby guys know how us LTD Deluxe Series and Schecter players feel.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 14, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Going to bring this up again...
> 
> Schecter and ESP/LTD have one line of guitars that overuse abalone.
> 
> ...



To be fair, Schecter and LTD have been making abalone filled guitars for about a decade now, so there's been years upon years of models from them (some discontinued, most still in production). This whole "Schecter listened to us" sentiment with the new Banshee series is forgetting the fact just how long they've been making them like that. They're not "changing" anything, just branching out. 

Ibanez has been doing it for not even six months now and only have less than half a dozen with abalone. They also haven't done the goofy abalone crosses either. Knowing Ibanez, these might not last that long, they typically keep model cycles like this pretty limited. That said, if they sell, they'll be a wrong for a long time. 

I still think these are ugly, and I would never buy them (for reasons other than abalone).


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm not one of those people.  

"People" just cry too much about guitars they don't like rather than just moving on and getting guitars that fulfill their needs. Everybody likes different shit. I'm sure there's a lot of people who actually like abalone.


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Oct 14, 2013)

shitsøn;3765033 said:


> I don't think this is a "fail" for Ibanez at all. They are just expanding their lines and designs. I agree that it seems to go against the marketing that Ibanez used for the Iron Label series in the first place and when I saw those new ones, I expected them to be labeled Premium.
> 
> However, only because people on here generally don't like abalone and gold hardware doesn't make them a fail. This is literally the only Ibanez line that has those features. Plenty of other Ibbys to choose from...


 

You nailed it on the head - just what I was thinking. I thought the selling point of the Iron Label series was "bare-bones, back to basics" guitars - nothing fancy at all. If that's the case these really should have some sort of different name associated with them. I didn't look to see where these were made but if they're made in the "Premium" factory you'd think they would have called them a "Premium" and some new model number/name.

Also the abalone & gold thing. Personally I like the look of these models. I like the abalone around the body & headstock - it's a different look for Ibanez. I like the Schecter Hellraisers, too. I don't like the ESP/LTD model(s) that have the abalone running up the sides of the fretboard - that (in my opinion) is too much. This is not - of course, that's my opinion. I'm guessing maybe they are trying to look more like Schecter so they can pull some of the Schecter buyers away from that brand & over to Ibanez.

I like the fact that Ibanez is getting more colorful & having more options. I got into Ibanez in the very late 80's/early 90's. Looking at those catalogs (with all the different colors and finishes) and looking at the recent catalogs - there's no comparison to me - the more color & options, the better.

They still make plenty of black guitars if that's what you want. I've got a few black guitars but also other colors. I like variety.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 14, 2013)

^And Ibanez even had some abalone-bedazzled guitars before. Mainly in the SA line.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Look up the RGT series.



^That. Those have even come with mahogany and ash body wings too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 14, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> ^And Ibanez even had some abalone-bedazzled guitars before. Mainly in the SA line.
> 
> 
> 
> ^That. Those have even come with mahogany and ash body wings too.



To be fair, Ibanez has had super gaudy stuff going as far back as the original Artist series, but for the most part, besides spot models here and there that have only lasted a single season. 

All the RGT models had either Mahogany or Ash wings. There were a couple JCRGT models with Alder.


----------



## DaPsyCho (Oct 14, 2013)

Aaaaaaaand I now regret ever posting that second reply.....

I'll admit that I did not know about Artek and Cortek (I assume you mean the Cort Plant right? because that backs up the cheap hardware thing.)

What I did know is that Ibanez doesn't use Gotoh/CTS on any of their Non Prestige guitars, and the electronics are not branded, as they are manufactured in Indonesia. Parts numbers on Ibby electronics can confirm this(talking about pots and pups, and any of them Edge III bridges, NOT the higher grade stuff). And since they are made in Indo, the don't have to be shipped, i.e they don't have to pay as much. Basically for any premier Guitar and below, which still cost in upwards of $1k.

Mahogany, is Mahogany, and Nato is entirely different (well, not Entirely, but they aren't the SAME thing). Just because it is sourced from Asia doesn't make it Nato. I know this as woodworkers here know the difference. Nato is more commonly found in Korea, and it is a collective term for Mora tree wood. Mahogany used on Ibby S series and other Indo guitars come from South America or China. Also, it is never found in Indo, or Korea. the closest place would be the Philippines. But, the thing with Mahogany is that it takes between 35 and 50 years to mature for cultivation, and is mostly used for furniture. Hence why people are becoming wary of it's uses, it's getting more rare and costs are going up, comparatively of course. Quater sawn and dried (instrument grade) bits are obviously more costly.

Compared to Basswood, which grows all over Europe and the Americas, and is easy to cultivate, and matures in half the time. It was primarily used for carving (sculptures and stuff), and hence cheaply available. Add that to its CNC friendly density and you get Corporate love.

Please note, I never said it was a bad tone wood, just that it was cheap, and still is. My only problem with these cheaper variants of basswood is that they aren't properly processed for instruments (Have you ever heard of Quarter Sawn Basswood?). They ding easy. Wayyy too easy. American Basswood, OTOH is basically the same thing except it's been processed better but they DID NOT use this FIRST on RG550s and the likes. They got the stuff from Europe, where it grows on the side walks(literally). Also, Basswood is not produced in Asian countries as Tilia are Fcking Huge. 
See the picture now?

Also, Dafuq you Talking about?
Trey Azagthoth played Jacksons, Larry LaLonde played fenders, them Possessed guys played a Xiphos and Schecters, Shannon Hamm played Jacksons, Bill Steer had Gibson LPs, Trevor Peres played Fenders amongst other things, Sylvain Coudret plays Mayos and used to play LPs. (Had to do a fair bit of googling for all that, thank you very much...)

Don't even get me started on Slayer, Venom, AE, In Flames, DarkTranquility, CoB and the more mainstream like. The only guy playing an RG is Per Nilsson. Even then so his bandmate Jonas Kjellgren played Jacksons and now Deans.

Ibanez is more prominent on the whole Progressive scene. (Steve vai, Dream Theater, Joe Satriani, Korn, etc...)

I am not gonna touch the Go To Shred brand thing, it's utterly subjective.

As far as the price thing goes, it more or less is UP TO THE BRAND, as the dealers always have a Margin of profit, which they maintain with any and every guitar. So the only reason Ibbys cost more, is because they cost more to the dealers. Couple of dealers I know are selling Korean Made Reverends and Fernandes at the same prices for Carvins. Why? simply as it's a +-500$ (usually) deposit (as dealers like to call it) regardless of the gear. This "margin" is static. it's a certain amount of profit regardless of gear. This is why it seems that the more expensive the guitar, the better value for money it is. Because the profit is the same, be it a RG550 or a RG1550.

Hope this clears up what I meant. Apologies on my part for seeming offensive or against Ibanez if I did so. I won't mind ever owning an RG, it's just that i want a RGT or a S-T, if ever possible. The thinnest neck+ thinnest body in the world sounds awesome in my book.

I should have expected the hate, given that most members here own an Ibby RG. 

Edit: Yes, I know about RGTs, which aren't in production anymore....


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 14, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> To be fair, Ibanez has had super gaudy stuff going as far back as the original Artist series, but for the most part, besides spot models here and there that have only lasted a single season.


Yeah, I remember those... Kinda forget to think about them for some reason. But my point was that even in Shredville it's not unheard of from Ibanez.



> All the RGT models had either Mahogany or Ash wings. There were a couple JCRGT models with Alder.



Some of the lower midrange RGTs (like the RGT6EXFX which was semi-popular over here) had basswood wings. But I think for all the "good" ones you are probably right.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Trey Azagthoth plays ....ing everything.  One of his main guitars is an Ibanez Universe, which is, wait for it... bolt on and made of basswood.

And from what I understand, his Deans (the X-core and Astro-X's) are also bolt-on.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 14, 2013)

DaPsyCho said:


> I'll admit that I did not know about Artek and Cortek (I assume you mean the Cort Plant right? because that backs up the cheap hardware thing.)



Cortek is Cort, but it covers all Cort facilities. 



> What I did know is that Ibanez doesn't use Gotoh/CTS on any of their Non Prestige guitars,



They used to use it on all MIJ guitars, but as of now only on Prestige and J.Custom instruments. 



> and the electronics are not branded, as they are manufactured in Indonesia. Parts numbers on Ibby electronics can confirm this(talking about pots and pups, and any of them Edge III bridges, NOT the higher grade stuff). And since they are made in Indo, the don't have to be shipped, i.e they don't have to pay as much. Basically for any premier Guitar and below, which still cost in upwards of $1k.



I covered that originally, those components are manufactured by Cort. 

So while Ibanez doesn't have Cort build their instruments anymore they do have Cort operate as an OEM. Remember Cort has facilities in both South Korea and Indonesia. 



> Mahogany, is Mahogany, and Nato is entirely different (well, not Entirely, but they aren't the SAME thing). Just because it is sourced from Asia doesn't make it Nato. I know this as woodworkers here know the difference. Nato is more commonly found in Korea, and it is a collective term for Mora tree wood. Mahogany used on Ibby S series and other Indo guitars come from South America or China. Also, it is never found in Indo, or Korea. the closest place would be the Philippines. But, the thing with Mahogany is that it takes between 35 and 50 years to mature for cultivation, and is mostly used for furniture. Hence why people are becoming wary of it's uses, it's getting more rare and costs are going up, comparatively of course. Quater sawn and dried (instrument grade) bits are obviously more costly.



I've been in the manufacturing materials sourcing industry for nearly a decade now. Trust me, mahogany isn't just mahogany. 

Compared to Basswood, which grows all over Europe and the Americas, and is easy to cultivate, and matures in half the time. It was primarily used for carving (sculptures and stuff), and hence cheaply available. Add that to its CNC friendly density and you get Corporate love.



> Also, Dafuq you Talking about?
> Trey Azagthoth played Jacksons, Larry LaLonde played fenders, them Possessed guys played a Xiphos and Schecters, Shannon Hamm played Jacksons, Bill Steer had Gibson LPs, Trevor Peres played Fenders amongst other things, Sylvain Coudret plays Mayos and used to play LPs. (Had to do a fair bit of googling for all that, thank you very much...)



Trey has several bolt-on guitars, including an Ibanez Universe that he's used extensively live and an RG1527 he's used in the studio. The Strats that Larry played were bolt-ons. In Death Rick Rozz, Paul Masvidal, and James Murphy all played bolt-on guitars. The guys in Carcass used Ibanez RG7xx and S540 models extensively for touring before Heartwork and until the band disbanded. Trevor plays bolt-on Fenders. 

I wasn't saying they played Ibanez, but they don't play neck-thru, mahogany guitars like you were implying.


----------



## DaPsyCho (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm confused, are we in agreement or in disagreement?

Any ways, a few things I reckon being noteworthy.

Gotoh/CTS parts on MIJ guitars only, i.e no 'Modern Day' premier, only MIJ prestige and J Custom. Gotoh is used as it is MIJ. Not sure about CTS, last i checked they were Taiwanese. Basically the same reason why they use Cort in Indo, no shipping.

Mahogany, as in not HONDURAN or AFRICAN Mahogany. I know, it's all mostly Chinese and Philippinean. But it still isn't Nato. These Mahogs don't even come close to Nato in terms of sound quality imo. Nato sounds more like Honduran, and has nicer grain structure (more straight).

*Aforementioned list of Players* I know they played Bolt Ons (Jesus, I Know what a fender is, okay?). I was implying they didn't play basswood. Clearly I'm wrong about a few, but the majority is still 'non-basswood'.

Imma leave it at that....Cheers.


----------



## Forkface (Oct 14, 2013)

DAMNNN Max is kicking all sorts of ass in this thread 

I'm actually learning a ton, so thank you


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 14, 2013)

My Indo-made Premium BTB 5 has Gotoh tuners.

Just throwing that out there.








Not sure where it falls in the country of origin department, but it also has a Neutrik jack, instead of something generic.






EDIT: And the pups are Nordstrands, not OEMs.


----------



## Gram negative (Oct 14, 2013)

I like these new Ibanezes, but I have to say I wouldnt own one. They are not my style.

Both of my main gigging guitars are black RG7's. I like the minimalist look of them. So that being said, I like the original Iron Label guitars and would play them. But these new ones are too much!


----------



## onetake-jam (Oct 15, 2013)

Not my style too. Don't like the gold hardware, because this color tends to ripp off very easily. Black hardware is good for Iron Label, dunno why they decide to change or increase value of this line with those embellishments...

And, to speak about pots and parts on Prestige, I've had a Prestige model with chinese made pots. Crappy quality all over the guitar... the fretboard was a piece of shit, non dry wood, and continued to work, the body isn't flat (the 3 parts mahogany moving) so the guitare ended on trashcan.
But don't make me say what I don't : I like Ibanez guitars, just this guitar (RG2770Z) was a piece of garbage in the production, I just picked the wrong one, it happens.

For the Ibanez Indo factory, I think it would be good too buy now if you can, because the start of a factoty means very good quality. Even it was 2 years or more, the new Indo Ibby plant is still fresh.

And those new finishes on Iron Label means they're going to high level price. And forget the main reason of Iron Label. Maybe they are decent guitars, but not so "pure and simple" as the original Iron Label series launched last year.


----------



## Gram negative (Oct 15, 2013)

onetake-jam said:


> Not my style too. Don't like the gold hardware, because this color tends to ripp off very easily. Black hardware is good for Iron Label, dunno why they decide to change or increase value of this line with those embellishments...
> 
> And, to speak about pots and parts on Prestige, I've had a Prestige model with chinese made pots. Crappy quality all over the guitar... the fretboard was a piece of shit, non dry wood, and continued to work, the body isn't flat (the 3 parts mahogany moving) so the guitare ended on trashcan.
> But don't make me say what I don't : I like Ibanez guitars, just this guitar (RG2770Z) was a piece of garbage in the production, I just picked the wrong one, it happens.
> ...



Exactly. The originals were advertised as "metal to the core: all you need, nothing you dont need". Their whole appeal was that they were simple, and ready to rock.


----------



## ridner (Oct 15, 2013)

frackin abalone


----------



## Basti (Oct 15, 2013)

This is some good guitar porn 



Universe74 said:


> You are all wrong and I'm right.



lol /internet


----------



## Universe74 (Oct 15, 2013)

I see the Axe Palace facebook page says the IL's are shipping this week.


----------



## mike90t09 (Oct 15, 2013)

Too flashy. I don't like the new Iron Labels at all.


----------



## 3074326 (Oct 16, 2013)

These new Iron Labels make me feel like my eyes are getting punched by knives. They're so obnoxious to me.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 16, 2013)

Put a maple fretboard on it and my would give one a shot. But they are meh.


----------



## Vrollin (Nov 30, 2013)

Such a mixed opinion on these, since I stumbled across them on the internet yesterday I havnt been able to get the 7 string out of my head. SO....MUCH.....WANT!!!


----------



## Universe74 (Nov 30, 2013)

Vrollin said:


> Such a mixed opinion on these, since I stumbled across them on the internet yesterday I havnt been able to get the 7 string out of my head. SO....MUCH.....WANT!!!



I adore mine man. Plays like a dream and great tone. Position 2 and 4 has so much spank and quack. Very versatile.

\m/_ _\m/


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 30, 2013)

Actually been eyeing the SIX27 for a little bit now, was thinking of getting one through Zzsounds. Who has actually played one?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 30, 2013)

Bad binding. I'm also bummed that only the S is available in a natural finish, I'd kill for an RG7 in a natural finish. Seeing them with quilted tops and trans finishes just seems like more of the same old.

Also, bad binding.


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 30, 2013)

The binding and Gibraltar bridges kill it for me.

Two things I hate most. Abalone binding and Gibraltar standard bridges -.-


----------



## Universe74 (Dec 2, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> The binding and Gibraltar bridges kill it for me.
> 
> Two things I hate most. Abalone binding and Gibraltar standard bridges -.-



They aren't standard...they are lo pro. Very comfy.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 2, 2013)

Dat S body 8 string  I really like the way these new Iron Labels look. What trips me out though is that the Black RG 8 string Iron Labels come with the KTS titanium rods, while none of the new Iron 8's do. And they cost more


----------



## theronaldchase (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the abalone binding at all but what does it in for me is the quilted maple tops. Everything else is perfect though.


----------



## ExtendedRange (Dec 4, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> MeloDeath, you mean like Scar Symmetry and Soilwork? Both bands feature guitarists who use Ibanez, basswood models too at that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I was trying to argue against this, I would have to bow out gracefully.  Just masterful Max.


----------



## ExtendedRange (Dec 4, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> My Indo-made Premium BTB 5 has Gotoh tuners.
> 
> Just throwing that out there.
> 
> ...



I've got a BTB6 from about 2006-2007. Not a prestige or premium, also came with Gotoh and Neutrik jack. I think their basses get a little more leeway on the hard ware front. Even came with Barts, which I prefer over the Nords.


----------

